# Can you recommend a GOOD flasking lab?



## BotanicaLtd (Dec 9, 2006)

We've had mixed results (mostly bad) with the labs we've used. We're looking for a reliable one that does more than slippers (sorry!). We're trying to increase the number of odd-ball species around, and need someone with some expertise in that area. We've thought about trying flasking ourselves...but have been learning enough new tricks lately and don't really want to trying another new thing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2006)

I use Troy Meyers for species. I'm not trying to get large numbers of seedlings though.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 10, 2006)

If there is enough demand I will start up my own lab again... But for now, I too am looking for a good lab. There are a few people around here who do flasking, but none of them are reliable. Troy is a great guy, but not really an option for somebody who wants to do hybrids (and the prices are high, in my opinion). But he does good work.

If you want an expert in odd ball species, Aaron Hicks (the orchid seedbank project guy) is your man. He does do a lot of flasking, but won't do commercial lots (I've asked, he is too busy). But if you have really weird stuff, he wants the seed...


----------



## BotanicaLtd (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies! We have some pods ripening that need to get into an "experts" hands soon.

-brenda


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Rob and Botanica - I recomend giving Dr Fritz Schomburg a try at Tropical Propagations - Madison Wisc. Fritz is doing the Phrag kovachii work for Alfredo Manrique. His sanderianum flasks are some of the best looking flasks I've ever seen. He is starting to accept medium and small scale work now. His prices are competative. Tell him I sent you.
Leo
Hi email is Fritz Schomburg- [email protected]


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm. Just took the plunge and bought a flasking hood last night, actually. Will be a month or two before I'm set up.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 19, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Hmm. Just took the plunge and bought a flasking hood last night, actually. Will be a month or two before I'm set up.




Who did you order from, if yo don't mind me asking? I had thought of ordering one from Ja Ro Ca, even though i don't do any breeding or flasking.


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Hmm. Just took the plunge and bought a flasking hood last night, actually. Will be a month or two before I'm set up.



That should be about the time my Brassia pod is ready... oke:


----------



## gore42 (Dec 19, 2006)

I got some kovachii flasks from Fritz Schomburg, and they were unquestionably the worst Phrag flasks I've ever bought (and at kovachii prices, too). Of course, I paid Glen Decker for the flasks, but they were shipped directly from Fritz' lab.

On the other hand, the best flasks I've seen have come from Chuck Acker, so you might want to contact him. I'm not clear about whether he has a lab or whether he uses someone elses services, but his flasks are amazing.

- Matt


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Who did you order from, if yo don't mind me asking? I had thought of ordering one from Ja Ro Ca, even though i don't do any breeding or flasking.



Actually one of our local commercial growers is going out of business and I bought his hood. I haven't moved it to my house yet. It is home made, but he does really good work. I did find several reasonably nice hoods at the MSU salvage yard, but they were obscenely heavy and no doubt at the salvage yard for good reason...


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2006)

I wouldn't judge anybody on the kovachii flasks... I've seen several different labs' attempts at kovachii, and none were satisfactory in my opinion. I think nobody knows how to grow these yet.

Fritz does good work from the flasks I've seen of his (that weren't kovachii). I think Chuck Acker does his own flasking. The flasks I bought from him were pretty nice, and when they weren't he usually threw an extra into the box. I suspect Chuck is plenty busy with his own flasking and doesn't want outside work, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Matt, 
From what I had seen, Fritz's kovachii flasks were far better than Arias's. Mine are still growing fine, are yours still coming along? 
I know you were warned that the kovachii were small, I wouldn't ship them to you when you were talking to me about them because they were so small. You knew ahead of time that the particular batch of flasks were risky. 
The situation with kovachii is somewhat special case because they are in high demand and so new and there was so much political/governmental red tape delaying their getting here with papers. 
You have seen Fritz's other work on other species, those sanderianum flasks I have been selling were his lab work and those were beautiful flasks. His Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis flasks were great too. So be fair. You would not appreciate people bad mouthing your business would you? 
Leo


----------



## gore42 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leo,

It is certainly possible that Fritz' other flasks may be of the highest quality, though I have never bought them, as far as I know. If you say that your sanderianum flasks came from him, then they certainly looked great.

Nevertheless...

When I spoke with you about getting kovachii flasks, you told me that the ones you had were still small. That was nearly 4 months before Glen Decker sold me these ones, and he didn't mention anything about them being really small. And the fact stands: I paid $400 per flask for tiny plantlets, and a low count. Personally, I would hope that a grower with integrity would wait until the flasks were ready to release them and charge that much.

If you say that this is not typical of Fritz' work, then I'll take your word for it. This is, however, the only experience I've had with hiim directly, and it doesn't make me want to be charitable in my estimation of his services.

My kovachii are growing well, so I'm a lot less frustrated with the flasks than I was a few months ago.

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## lienluu (Dec 20, 2006)

gore42 said:


> On the other hand, the best flasks I've seen have come from Chuck Acker, so you might want to contact him. I'm not clear about whether he has a lab or whether he uses someone elses services, but his flasks are amazing.
> 
> - Matt



Chuck uses Debbie Root, who only does flasking for a few people.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 20, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Who did you order from, if yo don't mind me asking? I had thought of ordering one from Ja Ro Ca, even though i don't do any breeding or flasking.




So what's the hood for???


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 20, 2006)

Fair enough Matt, if a flask from me was in a plastic container, Fritz did the lab work, if a flask from me was in an Erlynmeyer flask, Debbie Root did the work and if a flask from me was in a screw top jar, Rock-Bridge in OH did the Lab work. 

By the way, another lab to try would be Rockbridge Lab, they are just outsdie Columbus OH, Dawn Mettler runs that shop. Pretty good work. 
Leo


----------



## gore42 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leo,

Almost all of my flasks from Chuck Acker have also come in plastic flasks, and I make my own flasks in plastic too... it's getting pretty popular  I really prefer them, too... they're a lot less trouble to deflask. Now, if I could just find a resource for less expensive (empty) plastic flasks!

- Matt


----------



## lienluu (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry, I was wrong, Chuck doesn't use Debbie, he uses someone in Minneapolis.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2006)

Leo Schordje said:


> By the way, another lab to try would be Rockbridge Lab, they are just outsdie Columbus OH, Dawn Mettler runs that shop. Pretty good work.
> Leo



I've met the Mettlers and they are real nice people who also seem very knowledgable. 

But I haven't used their services though.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 10, 2007)

RE: Fritz, he usually does a very fine job. The first batch of kovachii was a rare exception. Worth another shot IMO. 

-Ernie


----------

